# استشهاد الفنان السوري الفلسطيني أحمد رافع



## The Antiochian (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجيش الكر الإرهابي يتبنى الاغتيال ..




**فنان ضد الثورة ...اقتلوه
 مذيع ضد الثورة ...اذبحوه
 صحفي ضد الثورة...عذبوه
 مواطن ضد الثورة ... انحروه
 الشعب ضد الثورة...فجروه
 الوطن ضد الثورة ....اغتصبوه

 ثورة مجرمة حقيرة قاتلة منذ البداية

كل من عرفه تحدث عن أخلاقه واهتمامه بالجميع ، وقد أتى للكنيسة وتبرع للأطفال الأيتام واحتضنهم وكان رائعاً مع الجميع ..

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تصدق أنا قرأت عنوان الخبر الصبح بأحسبه قطعه من فيلم
----------------------------------------------------

زعلت فعلا ......................منهم لله

أياديهم ملوثة بالدماء


----------



## چاكس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خبر حزين اوى .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خبر مؤسف


----------

